# Have you tried these lip combos?!?!? They are TOO fly!



## lilchocolatema (Jan 23, 2008)

My original goal was trying to find a way to use Oh Baby without appearing to be wearing Oh Baby, lol. Mixing it with other colors makes a more bronzish tint to things.  Try em with beux too!!  Try these on the back of your hand, just to see how GORGEOUS they are....

Oh Baby + Pink Poodle (OMG...so pretty)
Oh Baby + Lychee Luxe
Cellopink+ Gilded Kiss
Enchantress + Instant Gold
Bombshell, Fabby or Creme De La Femme with Currant and Plum
Full For You+ Oversexed
Power Supply + Bingo

The list never ends!!! But these combinations are INSANELY hot...try them!!!!


----------



## JustDivine (Jan 27, 2008)

I must be the only WoC who does not like Oh Baby....I bought it....kept it, forced myself to use it once or twice and ended up throwing it in the bin.

I'm not too keen on MAC lipglass, besides the clear.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, that's why I began to mix Oh Baby with other things.  I wanted to find a slick way to get people out of having the "Oh Baby" look!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_I must be the only WoC who does not like Oh Baby....I bought it....kept it, forced myself to use it once or twice and ended up throwing it in the bin.

I'm not too keen on MAC lipglass, besides the clear._


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 28, 2008)

I bought Oh Baby after hearing so many good things about it.

One of the ugliest colors ever. I stopped using it. I would try some of these combos...but I haven't touched the lipglass in years so I'm sure its rancid by now.


----------



## kyoto (Jan 29, 2008)

I ended up doing a B2M on my Oh Baby, I hated it.  I'll have to try some of the other combos that you suggest though.


----------



## NaturalT (Jan 30, 2008)

I find myself mixing the Oh Baby with other colors also! I like to use it with my pucker tendertones as a base or with a dab of Viva Glam VI lipglass for special occasions. I noticed that oh baby's formula has changed over the years aside from it being less sticky; it has more of a bronze look with less multi colored faint sparkles.


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_My original goal was trying to find a way to use Oh Baby without appearing to be wearing Oh Baby, lol. Mixing it with other colors makes a more bronzish tint to things.  Try em with beux too!!  Try these on the back of your hand, just to see how GORGEOUS they are....

Oh Baby + Pink Poodle (OMG...so pretty)
Oh Baby + Lychee Luxe
Cellopink+ Gilded Kiss
Enchantress + Instant Gold
Bombshell, Fabby or Creme De La Femme with Currant and Plum
Full For You+ Oversexed
Power Supply + Bingo

The list never ends!!! But these combinations are INSANELY hot...try them!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oooh I used to do Currant + Creme de La Femme 

but now i hardly ever wear color...

I also used to looove Chestnut 0r Cork + Velvet Teddy + Squirt (or use Springbean)  That was the begining of my obsession with nude lip color....


----------



## macheriecoco (Feb 1, 2008)

I really don't like the Oh Baby either. Actually I don't like lipglass at all because of the texture. The combos sound uber pretty though.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 20, 2008)

Lollipop Loving + N4 gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This really makes the gold in the two shine through.  I also really like:
Plum Dandy + N4 gloss
or Lollipop Loving + N3 gloss.  I was surprised at how neutral yet show this one was.  I guess I'm really into subtle variation!


----------



## d n d (Mar 21, 2008)

My friend had a makeover a few weeks ago and the MA used this combo:

Liner-80%
Lipstick-O
Gloss-Wonderstruck lusterglass

This was a shockingly cute combo!!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 21, 2008)

I see that someone LOVES the "N Collection!"  Some stores and counters still have that stuff available.  I need to buy another N3 and N4 lipglass...they are so freaking perfect!!! Oh and "Bare Truth" from Smoke Signals was amazing too!!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Lollipop Loving + N4 gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This really makes the gold in the two shine through.  I also really like:
Plum Dandy + N4 gloss
or Lollipop Loving + N3 gloss.  I was surprised at how neutral yet show this one was.  I guess I'm really into subtle variation!_


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_I see that someone LOVES the "N Collection!" Some stores and counters still have that stuff available. I need to buy another N3 and N4 lipglass!!_

 
I have to admit the N Collection was really nice after all is said and done. Fauryn got me hooked on 4N lipstick (Thanks Fauryn).I'm going to have to dig through my drawer to find Plum Dandy and wear it with 3N and 4N Lipglass. I may even try it with 1N. LOL


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 23, 2008)

I must try these combos, they all sound lovely <3


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 23, 2008)

I love 80%+ Revealing lipglass on WOC, it gives that perfect nude lip. Try before you buy though, seeing that Revealing can look blah on dark yellow undertones ( C7, C8, etc).


----------



## bluebird08 (Mar 24, 2008)

I personally don't like Oh baby!!! But thanks for the new combo ideas!!!


----------

